# Forsyth County 2016



## Lakrymator (Sep 10, 2016)

I guess I'll start us off for the county this year.  Opening morning here for bow season, I had a yote come in behind me at about 9:30.  He took off when I picked up my bow.

Then this evening I had two bucks show up at 7:30.  The first one was a small slick 6 pt, and the one behind him had a much taller rack and possibly in velvet but didn't get close enough for me to see before turning around and bailing.  The 6 pt sat there for a few minutes, then turned around to follow the big guy.

Overall I considered this a great opening day.  Hopefully I'll catch the big guy slipping closer to the rut.

Good luck to everyone else out there!


----------



## Lakrymator (Oct 13, 2016)

So far I've seen quite a few deer, and a couple of yotes this season.  Probably over 20 deer have walked in front of my stand, but I haven't connected with any or seen any good sized bucks.  I bought a couple of cheap ~$50 trail cams a few months ago, and I think both of them are already junk plus they were two different brands.  I guess you get what you pay for.  Anyways, I got two rubs less than 10 yards apart, both about 20 yards in front of my stand that just recently showed up...yet still no pics from the camera that's sitting right there.  Hopefully some of ya'll are seeing the big boys.


----------



## Lakrymator (Nov 9, 2016)

Starting to see more bucks showing up now as me move closer to peak rut time.  My woods are loaded with rubs everywhere and a few scrapes.  I've seen more deer this season than ever around here.  Hopefully some of ya'll are having some luck.


----------



## ducktownbuck (Nov 9, 2016)

Saw buck chasing doe Monday morning. Seeing alot more pics of buck on trail camera.


----------



## RKIRBY21 (Nov 14, 2016)

I had a small 8 pointer running a doe on video yesterday morning on the the north end of the county off of HWY 369.


----------



## bw561737 (Nov 15, 2016)

Saw a mama doe and two fawns still together this morning. About an hour later, had two shooter bucks come by after a rattling sequence. Only one of them made it to live another day. Tells me two things. It hasn't happened YET. Now's the time to be in the woods though.


----------



## RKIRBY21 (Nov 19, 2016)

Anyone seeing any good action?


----------



## Lakrymator (Nov 20, 2016)

Seeing a lot of young deer here.  I lost a decent 8 pointer a couple of weeks ago.  Found pieces of lung on the blood trail, tracked about 300 yards and lost blood at a creek.  Called a dog and found more blood but never found the deer.  This past Wednesday I put a buddy of mine in my main stand for his first time ever hunting, and he got him a young 5 pointer.  This morning I had a pretty big bobcat walk by me, and this evening I jumped two deer walking to my stand around 3:00.  About one minute later I had another young doe come out, so apparently they were moving in these 15+ mph winds.


----------



## bany (Nov 23, 2016)

Young bucks sniffing and pushing a little. The bucks are stinking up the woods.
4 coyote seen, 2 not walking anymore.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 23, 2016)

A little different in my neck of the woods. Have found a trespassers camera and have 2 on another cam. Don't understand it. A big Creek is one line. The rest of the 200ac has a fence around it and they can't figure out they shouldn't be here. I can't hardly see a deer in daylight hrs. This weekend. I'm going into spots I don't usually go looking for the problem. They could be hunting and I wouldn't even know. I try to stay out of certain places so I don't over pressure them.


----------



## bany (Nov 27, 2016)

Sounds like you need a couple guys to hunt that land with you dawg!
 Took a nice 8pt Saturday. Not a monster but nice! He was hot on a doe. Seems I have about 3 bucks for every doe which concerns me. Always has a been a good spot for bucks but still.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 27, 2016)

I finally saw a small buck chasing today. Does are pretty much non existent here this yr. I had a ton till season opened. They left. May be the big cornfield across the Rd. My uncle owns it. I can't hunt there


----------



## Lakrymator (Nov 28, 2016)

I had a young buck chasing a doe hard this past Friday.  Then Sunday I saw a doe being chased by a bobcat, and a few minutes later that same young buck was hot on her trail.  Also had a trespasser messing with my stand this past weekend.


----------



## Lakrymator (Dec 10, 2016)

Took a big doe this morning walking with another doe.  Saw the bobcat again for the 3rd time.  A buddy of mine down the road killed a big 7 pointer that had a big gash in his back.  Looked like someone flung an arrow through the backstrap.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 10, 2016)

We must be close. They do some sure nuff arrow slinging around me plus I had a big 7 pt on cam.


----------



## LifeLongHunter (Dec 24, 2016)

Anybody hunting over the Christmas weekend, went yesterday morning saw nothing just to windy I suppose


----------

